# Who will Lamb first between these ewes



## Matt n Lee (Jan 19, 2018)

Most of our flock are first year girls but these two are on their second go around. Which do yall think will lamb first. Big money in on Clara but Marie went first last year and she is sneaky


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 19, 2018)

Their tail head will get squishy too as their ligaments relax.


Oh and neither will be first... another ewe will be.... ewes have a code also....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2018)

Or, to make your life miserable, they will both go at the same time. And that will be about 3 AM after you have given up checking on them every hour.


----------



## Matt n Lee (Jan 22, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Or, to make your life miserable, they will both go at the same time. And that will be about 3 AM after you have given up checking on them every hour.


Now that seems like a LEGIT prediction!


----------

